
Ask HN: Any thoughts on the following definition of Intelligence? - automated
Intelligence is that which when combined with a self replicating engine gives rise to Culture. 
Disagree? Agree? Thoughts?
======
meric
Reality is the ultimate intelligence[1], it has designed and created you and
everything else, and origin of all thoughts and ideas. Therefore intelligence
can be measured by how well it models reality. Humans model reality fairly
well therefore they are fairly intelligent. I say 'model' because nothing is
separate from reality, and so by saying 'a human models reality', we make it
clear we understand a human is not actually a reality seperate from the rest
of reality - the separation itself is a 'model', an illusion.

[1] If you're religious, you might say reality is like a mirror that
_reflects_ the ultimate intelligence of the ultimate essence, a.k.a God, but
let's put that aside for the purpose of this discussion.

~~~
eternalban
I am sympathetic to your general approach but not in agreement regarding the
_completeness_ of your conceptual framework, and terminology. (To begin with,
one can counter that _intelligence is an attribute of consciousness_ , and
that 'the Real' is not the same thing as 'the Reality'.)

And as to 'models' and 'intelligence', have you considered that a model
implies language (or formalism), and/or computation? Both are known at this
point to have inherent limits (undecidability and termination). And as to your
footnot [OP.1], further note that every known school of thought in that domain
insists on total annihilation of the 'model' as the _only_ means of achieving
_perfect harmony_ with "Reality".

~~~
meric
I agree, I know hardly anything about these matters. It's my attempt to guide
the OP away from a way of thinking.

------
CarolineW
Cute speculation, but I can't see how it could be tested.

~~~
automated
Where there is a quest, there is an experiment..

------
ankurdhama
Disagree. Any definition that tries to define an abstract concept in terms of
other abstract concepts is only for amusement and not useful at all.

------
Cozumel
And what's your definition of 'culture'?

~~~
automated
Let's say we go with your definition for now, what would you say?

